# cooked honey



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Is honey that has been heated to about 180 degrees Fahrenheit still useable for mead ? Maybe adding it to multiple batches . It doesn't taste too bad. Just don't want to sell it or feed it back to the bees. Might also use it for a honey wheat beer.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

One whole kind mead is bochetomel which means burned honey. Your burned honey will work just fine. I use melter honey and make a dry fruit mead that still tastes fairly sweet because the carmelized sugar in the honey does not ferment. Using it in your beer recipes will work fine too. Most of the old mead recipes called for boiling the honey mixture that became the mead.


west slope said:


> Is honey that has been heated to about 180 degrees Fahrenheit still useable for mead ? Maybe adding it to multiple batches . It doesn't taste too bad. Just don't want to sell it or feed it back to the bees. Might also use it for a honey wheat beer.


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you. Do you have any tips on where to find a good bochetomel recipe?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

If the honey was only heated to 180 degrees there is no need for a bochetomel recipe. Which is actually the same as any mead recipe except you caramelize the honey a bit. At 180 degrees little cartelization actually takes place. 

A bochet is a straight mead that has had the honey boiled to caramelize it, releasing an array of vastly complex flavors. A bochetomel is the same but is then treated as a melomel, adding fruit flavors. Could you imagine a chocolate strawberry bochetomel? There's no reason why you wouldn't be able to do this with any mead variety, such as creating a vanilla toffee metheglin, a black currant mead with toffee undertones or an acerglyn with smokey flavors. It also gives you a lovely deep red to mahogany tone to the mead.

To create a bochet, you'll need to add a step to your recipe to caramelize the honey. To start, use a pan with a heavy bottom to distribute heat evenly and prevent burning, preferably stainless steel or enamel to prevent any metallic flavors from transferring into the honey while it is boiling. The pan will need to be four times the volume of the original honey, as it will expand a little over three times its size when boiling. 

The longest part of the process is heating the honey. A stovetop or propane burner (such as for a fish or turkey frier) is recommended to get the most even heat. You'll add the honey to the pot and heat it, stirring constantly. This is one place where an immersion blender or similar tool can come in handy, or having someone nearby to take over if it is a large batch. The honey will expand a great deal, but what you're really waiting for is the scent to change from just honey to a more complex scent, typically described as caramel, burnt or toasted marshmallow, or toffee.

Once you've hit that point, turn off the burner. You'll need to add water to dilute the honey and make it easier to get into your primary fermenter, but with the honey hot, it can splatter and stick to skin when the water is added, causing serious burns. Instead, while stirring, add a small amount of water at a time, pouring it down the side of the pot to help prevent splattering, then stir well to incorporate as much of the honey as possible. After removing the liquid from the pot, if any remains, add more water or fruit juice if making a melomel, and heat slowly, stirring to dissolve the remaining honey from the sides and bottom. After this point, let the liquid cool and continue with your recipe.

15 Lb. Honey
4 Gallons Water
6 Tsp Yeast nutrient
1 1/2 tsp wine tannen
¼ Tsp Potassium Metabisulphite 
2 packets Lalvin EC-1118 yeast

Starting Sg = 1.103

5 quarts honey mixed with enough water to bring specific gravity to between 1.100 and 1.110 ¼ teaspoon potassium Metabisulphite let stand 24 hours then add 3 Tsp yeast nutrient. Stir vigorously and let sit 1 hour. add 1 packet of yeast to 2 to 4 Oz 105F water and let stand 15 minutes then gently stir. Vigorously stir must to bring Oxygen into the must, then add yeast starter. Allow to settle and open second Packet of yeast and sprinkle yeast on top of must. Do Not stir. When SG reaches 1.050 add remaining 3 tsp yeast nutrients. when SG reaches 0.995 or remains constant below 1.000 rack into carboy and attach air lock allow to sit for 30 but no more than 45 days. Rack into clean carboy containing 3 finely crushed campden tablets. Let stand 30 at least 30 day but no more than 45. Rack and allow to clear. Rack every 60 days until no sediment falls in a 30 day period. Add 1/4 tsp Potassium metabisulphite at each racking.


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Wonderful Thank you I will give this recipe a try


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

With the Stated Specific Gravity the mead will produce about 15% alcohol if you prefer less alcohol reduce the amount of honey. 

For example a SG of 1.070 will produce about 10% 1.075 about 11% I fine that a SG of 1.080 which is just under 12% to be the best for my tastes.


----------

